# Oxankle



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

On December 10th 2021 Chuck AKA Oxankle died of the cancer he had been fighting for several months. He was sure he could beat it, and I had high hopes I'd be meeting him and his wife for coffee in the Spring.

Even though he and I did NOT agree on a few things, he was a valuable friend and mentor. He was the voice of reason when things were difficult, and always had a story to tell. He was a great help to me when my husband died just a few months after Chuck's wife, putting aside his own grief to help someone else with theirs. I will miss this exceptional human.

Mon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Aw, good-bye Oxankle. You were one of the good guys. He will be missed.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I’m quite saddened by this news 😢.
My Deepest Condolences to ALL who knew him…


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Chuck had quite a bit of wisdom to share, his bits of wisdom and humor will be missed.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

He will be GREATLY missed


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Very sad 😪


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

I met Chuck in June, 2010. He came to visit me and brought two dozen chicks. I had posted on this forum a few times about using a salad fork as a garden tool...I was divorced, poor as the proverbial church mouse, and dealing with intense family drama...Chuck had planned his visit to help me move. The intense family drama accelerated into the early hours of the next day and I found myself without any sleep and lacking enough help to move. Chuck took control of the situation with the utmost of tact and grace.. he HIRED three men to move my belongings and refused to receive a cent in repayment. He went off to the grocery store and purchased a few WEEKS of food for my family....After things calmed down, he went home.. a week later, there was a huge package on my porch. Chuck had sent several wonderful garden tools to me with a note which read " no more salad fork for yard work". 

He was a true friend..a gentleman...and an exceptional human being. May God give him eternal happiness as his just reward.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

He was a gentleman in the classical manner of a past generation.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear this news. Rest in peace Chuck.



MoonRiver said:


> He was a gentleman in the classical manner of a past generation.


Truer words were never spoke. An old fashioned gentleman from a gentler era.

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for the update Frogmammy.
I always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed he was all of the above. we did plan to meet also at one time but didn't get the chance. my condolences to Barb and the family. ~Georgia


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. Thank you for posting.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds like he was a wonderful person, may he rest in peace.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I always enjoyed his comments, didn't always agree, but did enjoy them. His stories about the cat who adopted him recently were hilarious. Despite his adamant protests about not wanting this cat around I think....he enjoyed the devotion. He seemed to be the type of person you would want as a neighbour and friend. My sympathies to Barb and Oxankle's family.


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Sad sad news. RIP Chuck.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Rest in peace, Ox


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

BostonLesley said:


> I met Chuck in June, 2010. He came to visit me and brought two dozen chicks. I had posted on this forum a few times about using a salad fork as a garden tool...I was divorced, poor as the proverbial church mouse, and dealing with intense family drama...Chuck had planned his visit to help me move. The intense family drama accelerated into the early hours of the next day and I found myself without any sleep and lacking enough help to move. Chuck took control of the situation with the utmost of tact and grace.. he HIRED three men to move my belongings and refused to receive a cent in repayment. He went off to the grocery store and purchased a few WEEKS of food for my family....After things calmed down, he went home.. a week later, there was a huge package on my porch. Chuck had sent several wonderful garden tools to me with a note which read " no more salad fork for yard work".
> 
> He was a true friend..a gentleman...and an exceptional human being. May God give him eternal happiness as his just reward.


I remember this! Chuck will be missed by many. Such sad, sad news.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I forgot about the cat. I remember now that he said the cat would last longer than he would. IIRC his son eventually took the cat home.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

fly high, Chuck, and thank you for all the wisdom over the years....

Peace,
Kyrie, Tao Blue SD AKC CGC CGCA CGCU TKN PAT, Deja Blue SD AKC CGC CGCU TKN PAT


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

That cat would be "Boris" the Russian Blue....ROFLOL...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 1/26/22 8:18 P.M. CST

Rest in Peace Oxankle.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just saw this. Chuck musta passed shortly after I called him. No wonder he didnt wanna talk all that much. I probably saw him 1/2 doz times, either out at the farm or at the sale with Barb. He was a great friend


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

10 years ago, Ox gave me what turned out to be the single best piece of advice I've gotten in my entire life. I hold it as a near religion. 

Over the years, he posted a lot of stuff that was diametrically opposite of my idea of right. He never engaged in the childish name-calling and spite posting that has ruined this forum. 
The advice he gave me far outweighed the differences we had over the years. And the fact that he never seemed to lose touch with common decency always touched me.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Just saw this. Chuck musta passed shortly after I called him. No wonder he didnt wanna talk all that much. I probably saw him 1/2 doz times, either out at the farm or at the sale with Barb. He was a great friend


He thought a lot of you Bill.

Mon


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

I just finished speaking with Chuck's son, Mike...what a delightful man He shared some photos with me..the first is their immediate family..Chuck's children, their spouses and Chuck's grandchildren...the one with Chuck on the 4 wheeler was taken in October 2021 and the one with his son Mike was taken 2 weeks before Chuck passed away. Mike said I could share these here.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for sharing!

Mon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What a big, beautiful family he had!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 2/3/22 5:49 P.M.

I went ahead and contacted Admin to place Oxankle's account in Memorial status to preserve his contributions to the boards here so those who choose can look back on what his thoughts were and how he shared with us.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Shrek said:


> Posted 2/3/22 5:49 P.M.
> 
> I went ahead and contacted Admin to place Oxankle's account in Memorial status to preserve his contributions to the boards here so those who choose can look back on what his thoughts were and how he shared with us.


Thank you


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

frogmammy said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Mon





Shrek said:


> Posted 2/3/22 5:49 P.M.
> 
> I went ahead and contacted Admin to place Oxankle's account in Memorial status to preserve his contributions to the boards here so those who choose can look back on what his thoughts were and how he shared with us.


and "macrocarpus" too...right?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

So Long Chuck, You were a Good Guy!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It was ????? a sad feeling to see his pic, and know ill never see him this side of Okla again lol


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Sad news, I ran across a post of his today somewhere else and was wondering about him and stopped in here to see if he had posted lately. He was a good man.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I haven't been around in awhile. I'm sorry to hear Ox has left this earthly plane. He did have a lot of good advice..even if I disagreed with some of it lol. He looks just like I pictured him in my mind. RIP Chuck.


----------

